# MasterForce Table Saw



## BrianC (Jul 22, 2009)

I am interested in an upgrade/replacement to my current Craftsman 10 in. Table Saw . I'm not satisfied with it and still can return of the a refund.

Has anyone every used or heard of the *MasterForce 10" Jobsite Table Saw with Folding Stand*, model # 240-0034? It sells at Menards for $399.

The MasterForce has a folding stand with wheels which is important because I have small garage and I need a table saw that I can store easily.

More important is the fact the the miter slots are the standard 3/4×3/8. In fact, this is the lowest priced table saw with a portable stand that I've seen with standard miter slots.

I examined the display model in the store and it seems to be solidly built and comparable to other table saws in this price range. It also seems to be similar to the Makita table saw I looked at. Hmm…

It's true that you get what you pay for but, it is also true that sometime you pay extra for a brand name.

What are your thoughts? Any experiences with this or other MasterForce Tools.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Brian….look at the review section. Someone just posted a review of a MasterForce saw.


----------



## BrianC (Jul 22, 2009)

That is a review a MasterCraft table saw, not a MasterForce. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Carpetero (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't buy a Masterfoce tools, they are junk I bought several things that are Masterfoce and I always end up taking them back. They tell you they have such a great 5 year warranty but the stupid things brake down every couple of months. I bought a saw there and a few months later I went to exchange it and they told me that they had discontinued that model and If I wanted it to exchange I had to pay the price difference. I ended up getting a Bosch. The same thing happen with the drills the Hammer drill lasted me at the most 3 months before I had to exchange it. For some reason they discontinue the models fairly quick. Masterforce is junk.


----------



## BrianC (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.

I decided not to get the MasterForce and am now trying to decide between the Bosch 4000-09 and the Ridgit TS2400LS.

Once I buy I'll be sure to give any update


----------



## BrianC (Jul 22, 2009)

Update: I bought the Bosch 4100-09 and it is great. I don't regret getting.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Update: I bought the Bosch 4100-09 and it is great.

Me, too. Enjoy!

Incidentally, I just put an Incra 1000SE, the left-side extension, and an outfeed extension on mine. Have only played with the combo, so far, but … so far, so good.


----------



## BrianC (Jul 22, 2009)

I was thinking about getting the left-side and outfeed extensions. Let me know how you like them.

Also, I ordered the zero-clearance and dado inserts and the dust collection bag from Amazon.com for $34.


----------



## tjbier (Oct 22, 2009)

I contemplated that saw but bought the Bosch 4100-09 also….. but I wouldn't say that all Masterforce tools are junk, thier levels are made by Stabila, and they don't get any better than that!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

You made a wise choice in the Bosch 4100-09. My personal experience with MasterForce power tools echoes what others have said.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Masterforce is actually made by Bosch. I used to work at Menards. Never used the saw - but i have the Masterforce router and i love it.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I have been looking at that Table Saw, actually looks like a nice solid unit.


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

the best masterforce table saw at menards is the same saw as a craftsman 21833


----------



## PlumberJohn (Dec 15, 2012)

I am a plumber doing both new and repair work. I have had the same Masterforce hammer drill for 5 years of use and never had a problem, other than if the bit catches the drill tries to take my arm off. The tools are solid and if you have a problem in the warranty time, they will traid them out without question.


----------



## savageman (Jan 17, 2011)

I am a contractor and I have purchased Bosch, Ridgid and Masterforce. I have zero issues with the Masterforce table saw you have noted here. I own it and I own a Bosch. Both work great! I have been very pleased. My only want is that it would cut larger than 28"


----------

